# The most melancholic songs - Thread



## RedForest

*Warning: This thread might pull you down, so avoid it, if you dont want to... *​


Hey, today i want to ask you: what are the most depressing songs you know. And please, share it here.
But only real melancholic/depressing stuff (or very emotional..) (the lyrics, the music, or both!)
Pls dont post here stuff from Britney Spears(insert random other artist), just couse you where depressed as you listened to it, though the music isnt melancholic...
I want real depressing stuff! 

So, I start here:

I think thats the most depressing one I know:
Anathema - Lost Control (btw. most songs of Anathema are very melancholic )
so negative, so hopeless... i love it 






Life.. has betrayed me once again
I accept that some things will never change.
I've let your tiny minds magnify my agony
and it's left me with a chemical dependency for sanity.

Yes, I am falling... how much longer 'till I hit the ground?
I can't tell you why I'm breaking down.
Do you wonder why I prefer to be alone?
Have I really lost control?

I'm coming to an end,
I've realized what I could have been.
I can't sleep so I take a breath and hide behind my bravest mask,
I admit I've lost control
Lost control...​
___________________________________________

The next is one of the few ones, which really made me some kind of depressed 
Beautiful melodys, and that melancholy.... awww
(and i like the video too)






___________________________________________

Katatonia - Tonights Music






who could call my name without regretting
who could see beyond this my darkness
and for once save their own prayers
who could mirror down just a little
of their sun

how could this go so very wrong
that I must depend on darkness
would anyone follow me further down
how could this go so very far
that I need someone to say
*what is wrong
not with the world but me*

who could call my name without regretting
who could promise to never destroy me
tonight my head is full of wishes
and everything I drink is full of her​

ahhhhh, its so amazing.. its really hard to not start cry.. :'(


___________________________________________

Next song is very emotional too, with a very nice live performance (especielly the singers..)


Pain of Salvation - Undertow






Let me go
Let me go
Let me seek the answer that I need to know
Let me find a way
Let me walk away
Through the Undertow
Please let me go

Let me fly
Let me fly
Let me rise against that blood-red velvet sky
Let me chase it all
Break my wings and fall
Probably survive
So let me fly
Let me fly...

Let me run
Let me run
Let me ride the crest of chance into the sun
You were always there
But you may lose me here
Now love me if you dare
And let me run

I'm alive and I am true to my heart now - I am I,
but why must truth always make me die?

Let me break!
Let me bleed!
Let me tear myself apart I need to breathe!
Let me lose my way!
Let me walk astray!
Maybe to proceed...
Just let me bleed!

Let me drain!
Let me die!
Let me break the things I love I need to cry!
Let me burn it all!
Let me take my fall!
Through the cleansing fire!
Now let me die!
Let me die...

Let me out
Let me fade into that pitch-black velvet night​
The Most songs of Anathema/Katatonia/Agalloch or Pain of Salvation are like that, so if you want more. just check out! 


And yea, maybe i listen to much to such depressing stuff... but hey, theres nothing I love more 

So, nows your turn, please share something with me, i alway thirst for new stuff!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Sigh...


----------



## gOpheR

/wrists

Waste Of Paint
Bright Eyes 

I have a friend, he is mostly made of pain.
And he wakes up, drives to work,
and then straight back home again.
He once cut one of my nightmares out of paper.
I thought it was beautiful, I put it on a record cover.
And I tried to tell him he had a sense
of color and composition so magnificent.
And he said 

"Thank you, please
but your flattery
is truly not
becoming me.
Your eyes are poor.
You're blind.
You see,
no beauty could have come from me.
I'm a waste
of breath,
of space,
of time."

I knew a woman, she was dignified and true.
And her love for her man was one of her many virtues.
Until one day, she found out that he had lied
and she decided the rest of her life from that point on would be a lie.
But she was grateful for everything that had happened.
And she was anxious for all that would come next.
But then she wept.
What did you expect?
In that big, old house
with the cars she kept.
"And such is life," she often said.
With one day leading
to the next,
you get a little closer to your death,
which was fine with her.
She never got upset
and with all the days she may have left,
she would never clean
another mess
or fold his shirts
or look her best.
She was free
to waste
away
alone.

Last night, my brother he got drunk and drove.
And this cop he pulled him off to the side of the road.
And he said, "Officer! Officer! You got the wrong man.
No, no, I'm a student of medicine, a son of a banker, you don't understand!"
The cop said, "No one got hurt, you should be thankful.
And your carelessness, it is something awful.
And no, I can't just let you go.
And though your father's name is known,
your decisions now are yours alone.
You are nothing but a stepping stone
on a path
to debt,
to loss,
to shame."

The last few months I have been living with this couple.
Yeah, you know, the kind who buy everything in doubles.
They fit together, like a puzzle.
And I love their love and I am thankful
that someone actually receives the prize that was promised
by all those fairy tales that drugged us.
And they still do me.
I'm sick, lonely,
no laurel tree,
just green envy.
Will my number come up eventually?
Like Love's some kind of lottery,
where you scratch and see
what's underneath.
It's "Sorry",
just one cherry,
or "Play Again."
Get lucky.

So I've been hanging out down by the train's depot.
No, I don't ride.
I just sit and watch the people there.
And they remind me of wind up cars in motion.
The way they spin and turn and jockey for positions.
And I want to scream out that it all is nonsense.
All your life's one track,
can't they see it's pointless?
But just then, my knees
give under me.
My head feels weak
and suddenly
it's clear to see
it's not them but me,
who has lost my self-identity.
As I hide behind
these books I read,
while scribbling
my poetry,
like art could save a wretch like me,
with some ideal ideology
that no one could hope to achieve.
And I am never real;
it is just a sketch in me.
And everything I made is trite
and cheap
and a waste
of paint,
of tape,
of time.

So now I park my car down by the cathedral,
where the floodlights point up at the steeples.
Choir practice was filling up with people.
I hear the sound escaping as an echo.
Sloping off the ceiling at an angle.
When the voices blend they sound like angels.
I hope there’s some room still in the middle.
But when I lift my voice up now to reach them.
The range is too high,
way up in heaven.
So I hold my tongue,
forget the song,
tie my shoe
start walking off.
And try to just keep moving on,
with my broken heart
and my absent God
and I have no faith
but it's all I want,
to be loved.
And believe,
in my soul.
In my soul.
In my soul.
In my soul.

Lyrics from sing365.com


----------



## ruyr

Joy Division - Closer






Emotional....Evanescence - My Immortal







Anything by David Gilmour, He does melancholy like no other, just goes with it and plays it beautifuly - maybe with a glimmer of hope in there 

Maroonend - Guitar just sings......amazing






Wearing The Inside Out


----------



## Spooky




----------



## EaRMo




----------



## snail




----------



## Spooky




----------



## RedForest

Hey, thanks for the responses.. I really liked it!

Especially that on from Bight Eyes...
uhhhhww!

And Evanescense, Pink Floyd... and all the others, nice stuff 
lol and I wonder that system of a down made such a song... (but its not that melancholic though)


But could you maybe writer the songlyrics und the video? would be nice to read/see/and hear it at the same time, thanks! 

Hope to see much more..!


----------



## shanoxilt




----------



## CJay3113

Good songs, you guys. The one I chose is more melancholic to my ears, but it still has a very deep undertone to it. Plus if you've seen the movie it's from you'd understand it better (along with the translation).


----------



## Spooky

*Dark Waltz* This song isn't really depressing, but I think it's emotional.






*Vermillion Pt. 2* This song depresses me, and the video creeps me out.


----------



## addle1618

Pink Floyd - The Final Cut I think is the saddest song I know.


----------



## ruyr

Another emotional one......Forever Autumn (war of the worlds)






Watership Down - Bright Eyes


----------



## moon

This is just an example, because the majority of Godspeed! songs make me want to die.






Here's a popular one.


----------



## Alanna

This song depresses me immensely.


----------



## HodaTheResearcher

Right Here, Right Now ... I forgot who played it though :bow:


----------



## snail




----------



## Count Dusseldorf

I'm not sure how to post youtube videos directly to the site so I'll give some links.

White Dove (ralph stanley or the stanley brothers are all singing the following 3 songs(just a coincidence))






Angel Band






Oh Death






Here's something a little diffrent then the others, pavarotti singing vesti la giubba - I Pagliacci






Edit* Guess they go up there automatically... Awesome!


----------



## bdubs




----------



## jdmn

Family Portrait, by Pink: 




Paradise (Not for Me), by Madonna: 




Try, by Nelly Furtado: 




Hope you like them, specially Family Portrait, many people will relate to it.


----------



## whyerr




----------



## wolfberry

Asleep by The Smiths.
Or, at least, it would be depressing if it didn't indulge in the melodrama. It doesn't affect me as much as it has other people- certainly not one of their better songs!

Another song is Secret Messages by ELO, but probably only to me, because it has sentimental meaning.


----------



## Kuja




----------



## aerosmithgirl

"I, I know, how I feel when I'm around you.
I, don't know, how I feel when I'm around you..."


----------



## thirtiesgirl




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

For starters: this






I'll be back after I get some sleep.


----------



## Jncky




----------



## L'Empereur

:*(


----------



## DaEvil1




----------



## PulpFictionFan

Any of justin bieber's songs, i know that they me wanna cry b/c they're so terrible 

And that pretty much does it for me.


----------



## RedDeath9

TS! I completely agree with Agalloch and Pain of Salvation... Those bands make some incredible music.
















(I couldn't find an studio version for the above)






That's all I'll post for now.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

Dave Matthews - Ant Marching

Sure, it sounds danceable and fun, but read those lyrics...


----------



## soya




----------



## L'Empereur

:crying:


----------



## xezene




----------



## Neon Knight

NIN - THE DOWNWARD SPIRAL
he couldn't believe how easy it was
he put the gun into his face
bang!
(so much blood from such a tiny little hole)

problems have solutions
a lifetime of fucking things up fixed in one determined flash

everything's blue
in this world
the deepest shade of mushroom blue
all fuzzy
spilling out of my head 





KMFDM - ANARCHY
You break my back
you won't break me
all is black but I still see
shut me down
knock me to the floor
shoot me up
fuck me like a whore

trapped under ice comfortably cold
I've gone as low as you can go
feel no remorse no sense of shame
time's gonna wash away all pain

I made a god
out of blood
not superiority
I killed the king of deceit
know I sleep in Anarchy

sacrifice to the cause
turn your code into law
compensate to validate the loss
take a thief nail him to a cross

gospel of rage
faction of hate
deviate from the absolute
born of revenge
raised on cement
chaos created government

I made a god out of blood
not superiority
I killed the king
of deceit
now I sleep in Anarchy

I made a god out of blood not superiority
I killed the king of deceit
wake me up in Anarchy





OPETH - WHEN
It was me, peering through the looking-glass.
Beyond the embrace of Christ.
Like the secret face within the tapestry.
Like a bird of prey over the crest.
And she was swathed in sorrow, as if born within its mask.
Her candlelight snuffed, the icon smiled.
Emptiness followed by her wake.
I could clasp her in undying love.
Within ghostlike rapture the final word was mine.
She faced me in awe. 
'twas a token of ebony colour.
Embodied in faint vapour.
Wandering through April's fire.

Compelled to grasp and to hold the one that was you.
I will endure, hide away.
I would outrun the scythe, glaring with failure.
It is a mere destiny I thought, a threshold I had crossed before.
The rain was waving goodbye, and when the night came
the forest folded its branches around me.
Something passed by, and I went into a dream.
She laughing and weeping at once: "take me away".
I don't know how or why, I'll never know WHEN.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Here's my list. Most of it is pretty depressing, though some of it just as a somber feel.
Pick what works.

**Eric Carme*n - All By Myself
**REM* - EVERYBODY HURTS (<--- so sad...)
**Elton John *- Sorry Seems to be the Hardest Word / Candle in the Wind
**Jim Croce* - Time in a Bottle (mostly just heartfelt, but still sort of sad)
**John Lennon* - Mother (the ending is very sad) / Isolation (love the mood) / Out the Blue (great song) /
Grow Old With Me / Love / In My Life / Julia
**Pink Floyd* - Mother / Shine on You Crazy Diamond / Wish You Were Here
**Paul McCartney* - Here Today (written for John Lennon) / Yesterday / Blackbird
**The Rolling Stones* - Angie
**Nazareth* - Love Hurts (classic)
**The Who* - BEHIND BLUE EYES (so much depth of emotion)
**Kansas* - Dust in the Wind (very philosophical)
**Coldplay* - Yellow / The Scientist / Fix You
**Syd Barrett* - Dark Globe
**Johnny Cash* - Hurt (I know it's a cover, but I prefer it)
**Alice in Chains* - NUTSHELL (so existential) / Down in a Hole 
**Pearl Jam* - BLACK (so goooood) / Last Kiss cover
**Righteous Brothers* - Unchained Melody (ghost was soooo good)
**Don McLean* - Vincent (written for Vincent van Gogh
**Bryan Adams* - Everything I Do (I do It For You) / Have You Ever Loved a Woman / Please Forgive Me
**Heart* - These Dreams / Alone (I love this song) / All I Want to do is Make Love to You
**Eric Clapton* - Wonderful Tonight / Tears in Heaven
**Staind* - It's Been Awhile / FADE / Right Here
**Leann Rhymes* - How Do I Live Without You
**Sinead O'Connor* - NOTHING COMPARES 2 U (sooooo gooooooooooooooddddd)
**Radiohead* - Creep
**Evanescence* - My Immortal
**Tupac* - Dear Mama
**Eminem* - Cleanin Out My Closet
**Kid Rock* - Only God Knows Why
**George Harrison* - While My Guitar Gently Weeps / My Sweet Lord
**Blink 182* - Adam's Song
**Elvis Presley* - Are You Lonesome Tonight?
**Skeeter Davis* - THE END OF THE WORLD (best song for suicide)
**John Denver* - Leaving on a Jet Plane / Annie's Song
**Willie Nelson* - Crazy / You Were Always On My Mind
**Boyz II Men* - It's So Hard To Say Goodbye To Tomorrow / End of the Road
**Simon & Garfunkel* - Scarborough Fair / Bridge Over Troubled Water / Sound of Silence
**No Doubt* - Don't Speak
**Bonnie Tyler* - Total Eclipse of the Heart
**Whitney Houston* - I Will Always Love You (a cover)
**Garth Brooks* - If Tomorrow Never Comes / The Dance / Thunder Rolls / Friends In Low Places
**Phil Collins* - In the Air Tonight
**Stone Sour* - Bother / Through Glass
**Slipknot* - Snuff
**Mudvayne* - A World So Cold / Negative One / Cradle 
**Carol King* - You've Got a Friend
**Hank Williams* - Your Cheating Heart / Cold Cold Heart / Tear in My Beer
**Queen* - Love of My Life / Bohemian Rhapsody
**The Police* - Every Breath You Take
**Master P* - Miss My Homies
**Lil' Wayne* - Miss My Dawgs
**Robert Johnson* - Love in Vain
**Ella Fitzgerald* - Round Midnight / Summertime
**The Temptations* - I Wish It Would Rain
**Luis Armstrong* - What A Wonderful World
**Johnny Mandel* - Suicide Is Painless (MASH theme)
**Ray Charles* - Georgia On My Mind
**Johnny and Santo* - Sleepwalker
**Black Sabbath* - Changes
**Lynard Skynard* - Free Bird
**Moody Blues* - Nights in White Satin
**Deftones* - CHANGE
**Chevelle* - Closure / Send The Pain Below / The Red
**Guatv Mahler* - Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (I Am Lost to the World) 
^^^^ One of the saddest songs I've ever heard. Mahler is very emotional.

Look some of that stuff up and enjoy, folks. =]


----------



## SyndiCat

I would love to shake Shaun Morgan's hand.
Thank him for being the amazing man that he is.






The sun is gone and the flowers rot
Words are spaces between us
And I should've been drowned in the rivers I've found of token lust
And I should've been down when you made me insecure

So break me down if it makes you feel right
And hate me now if it keeps you alright
You can't break me down if it takes all your might
'cause I'm so much more than meets the eye

And I'm the one you can never trust
'cause wounds are ways to reveal us
And yeah I could have tried and devoted my life to both of us
But what a waste of my time when the world we have is yours

So break me down if it makes you feel right
And hate me now if it keeps you alright
You can't break me down if it takes all your might
'cause I'm so much more than all your lies

Hate me, break me down
So break me down
So break me down
So break me down if it makes you feel right
And hate me now if it keeps you alright
You can't break me down if it takes all your might
'cause I'm so much more than meets the eye​
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Singing to himself. As would I.






Who's to know if your soul will fade at all
The one you sold to fool the world
You lost your self-esteem along the way, yeah

Good god, you're comin up with reasons
Good god, you're draggin' it out
And good god, it's the changin' of the seasons
I feel so right, so follow me down and just

Fake it, if you're out of direction
Fake it, if you don't belong, yeah
Fake it, if you feel like infection
Whoa, you're such a fuckin' hypocrite

You should know that the lies won't hide your flaws
No sense in hiding all of yours
You gave up on your dreams along the way, yeah

Good god, you're comin' up with reasons
Good god, you're draggin' it out
And good god, it's the changin' of the seasons
I feel so right so follow me down and just

Fake it, if you're out of direction
Fake it, if you don't belong, yeah
Fake it, if you feel like infection
Whoa, you're such a fuckin' hypocrite

I can fake with the best of anyone
I can fake with the best of them all
I can fake with the best of anyone
I can fake it all

Who's to know if your soul will fade at all
The one you sold to fool the world
You lost your self-esteem along the way, yeah

Good god, you're comin' up with reasons
Good god, you're draggin' it out
Good god, it's the changin' of the seasons
I feel so right, man, follow me down and just

Fake it, if you're out of direction
Fake it, if you don't belong, yeah
Fake it, if you feel like infection
Whoa, you're such a fuckin' hypocrite

Fake it, if you're out of direction
Fake it, if you don't belong, yeah
Fake it, if you feel like infection
Whoa, you're such a fuckin' hypocrite​
---------------------------------------------------------------------

This song gives me shivers up my spine.






If I gave you the truth, would it keep you alive?
Though I'm closer to wrong, I'm no further from right
And now I'm convinced on the inside that something's wrong with me
Convinced on the inside, you're so much more than me, yeah

No there's nothing you say that can salvage the lie
But I'm trying to keep my intentions disguised
And now I'm deprived of my conscience and something's got to give
Deprived of my conscience, this all belongs to me, yeah

I'm beaten down again, I belong to them
Beaten down again, I've failed you
I'm weaker now my friend, I belong to them
Beaten down again, I've failed you

The deception you show is your own parasite
Just a word of advice you can heed if you like
And now I'm convinced on the inside that something's wrong with me
Convinced on the inside you're so much more than me, yeah

I'm beaten down again, I belong to them
Beaten down again, I've failed you
I'm weaker now my friend, I belong to them
Beaten down again, I've failed you

I'm beaten down again, I belong to them
Beaten down again, I've failed you
I'm weaker now my friend, I belong to them
Beaten down again, I've failed you

I'm beaten down
I'm beaten down
I'm beaten down
I'm beaten down, yeah​


----------



## viva

This, hands down.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Jetsune Lobos




----------



## Innogen

One of RHCP's best songs. Whenever I listen to this, all the mistakes I've made in my life come back to me and take their revenge on me tenfold.


----------



## Coronagirl

I don't have enough posts to put up the link, but "100 Years" by Five for Fighting...

It makes me sad...


----------



## Coronagirl

Yes, "Skinny Love" is a killer!


----------



## marbleous

Here's a classical piece called "Tears" by Rachmaninoff:


----------



## damiencortex




----------



## Coronagirl

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Aca9_utsUHg

The Cure- "Pictures of You"


----------



## niss

Mike and the Mechanics:

"The Living Years"


* *




Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my Father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid that's all we've got

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense
You just can't get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defense

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts

So don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different date
And if you don't give up, and don't give in
You may just be O.K.

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my Father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say

I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye




Rufus Wainwright:

"Hallelujah"


* *




I've heard there was a secret chord
That David played, and it pleased the Lord
But you don't really care for music, do you?
It goes like this
The fourth, the fifth
The minor fall, the major lift
The baffled king composing Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Your faith was strong but you needed proof
You saw her bathing on the roof
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you
She tied you to a kitchen chair
She broke your throne, and she cut your hair
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Maybe I have been here before
I know this room, I've walked this floor
I used to live alone before I knew you
I've seen your flag on the marble arch
Love is not a victory march
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

There was a time you let me know
What's real and going on below
But now you never show it to me, do you?
And remember when I moved in you?
The holy dark was moving too
And every breath we drew was Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Maybe there's a god above
And all I ever learned from love
Was how to shoot at someone who outdrew you
And it's not a cry you can hear at night,
It's not somebody who's seen the light
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah




Harry Chapin:

"Cat's In The Cradle"


* *




A child arrived just the other day
He came to the world in the usual way
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay
He learned to walk while I was away
And he was talkin' 'fore I knew it, and as he grew
He'd say "I'm gonna be like you, Dad
You know I'm gonna be like you"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home, Dad
I don't know when, but we'll get together then
You know we'll have a good time then

My son turned ten just the other day
He said, "Thanks for the ball, Dad, come on let's play
can you teach me to throw", I said "Not today
I got a lot to do", he said, "That's ok
And he walked away but his smile never dimmed
And said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah
You know I'm gonna be like him"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home, Dad
I don't know when, but we'll get together then
You know we'll have a good time then

Well, he came from college just the other day
So much like a man I just had to say
"Son, I'm proud of you, can you sit for a while"
He shook his head and said with a smile
"What I'd really like, Dad, is to borrow the car keys
See you later, can I have them please"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home son
I don't know when, but we'll get together then, Dad
You know we'll have a good time then

I've long since retired, my son's moved away
I called him up just the other day
I said, "I'd like to see you if you don't mind"
He said, "I'd love to, Dad, if I can find the time
You see my new job's a hassle and kids have the flu
But it's sure nice talking to you, Dad
It's been sure nice talking to you"

And as I hung up the phone it occurred to me
He'd grown up just like me
My boy was just like me

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man in the moon
When you comin' home son
I don't know when, but we'll get together then, Dad
We're gonna have a good time then




Sandi Patty:

"Via Dolorosa"


* *




Down the Via Dolorosa in Jerusalem that day
The soldiers tried to clear the narrow street
But the crowd pressed in to see
A Man condemned to die on Calvary

He was bleeding
from a beating, there were stripes upon His back
And He wore a crown of thorns upon His head
And He bore with every step
The scorn of those who cried out for His death

(chorus)
Down the Via Dolorosa called the way of suffering
Like a lamb came the Messiah, Christ the King,
But He chose to walk that road out of His love
For you and me.
Down the Via Dolorosa, all the way to Calvary.

Por la Via Dolorosa, triste dia en Jerusalem
Los saldados le abrian paso a Jesus
Mas la gente se acercaba
Para ver al que llevaba aquella cruz

Por la Via Dolorosa, que es la via Del dolor
Como oveja vino Cristo, Rey, Señor
Y fue El quien quiso ir por su amor
Por ti y Por mi
Por la Via Dolorosa al Calvario y a morir

The blood that would cleanse the souls of all men
Made its way to the heart of Jerusalem.

Down the Via Dolorosa called the way of suffering
Like a lamb came the Messiah, Christ the King
But He chose to walk that road out of His love
For you and me
Down the Via Dolorosa, all the way to Calvary.


----------



## ThreadDeath

This has definitely been posted before but I just can't resist. The whole _Damnation_ album was such a masterpiece!


----------



## ManWithoutHats

hm.. how about this one?


----------



## 0+n*1

This album but it has bit of hope and resignation mixed in in some songs


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## sink




----------



## Wololo




----------



## Coronagirl

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uNkDNy0bDfM

Hope this works


----------



## Astral

The only ones I really know are all Evanescence songs. I always sing these songs when I listen to them, I can feel the emotion.

Hello - Evanescence (about Amy's sister dying)
Exodus - Evanescence (about running away and seeing it through)
Give Unto Me - Evanescence (some kind of stalker-ish song)
Where Will You Go - Evanescence 
Understanding - Evanescence
The Last Song I'm Wasting On You - Evanescence


----------



## 0+n*1

Some Gorillaz melancholic songs pt. 1

---Tomorrow Comes Today

* *











---Sound Check (Gravity)

* *











---Starshine

* *











---Faust

* *











---Latin Simone

* *


----------



## 0+n*1

Some Gorillaz melancholic songs pt. 2

---El Mañana

* *











---Hong Kong

* *











---Broken

* *











---Amarillo

* *











---Revolving Doors

* *


----------



## 0+n*1

Some Damon Albarn melancholic songs:

---Apple Carts

* *











---Hollow Ponds

* *











---Hollow Ponds

* *











---Selfish Giants

* *











---You & Me

* *


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Zamyatin

Actually, pretty much anything by this guy is hyper-melancholic.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

RedForest said:


> *Warning: This thread might pull you down, so avoid it, if you dont want to... *​
> 
> 
> Hey, today i want to ask you: what are the most depressing songs you know. And please, share it here.
> But only real melancholic/depressing stuff (or very emotional..) (the lyrics, the music, or both!)
> Pls dont post here stuff from Britney Spears(insert random other artist), just couse you where depressed as you listened to it, though the music isnt melancholic...
> I want real depressing stuff!


My favorite band is Converge. All Converge songs are like this. So, why not my favorite Converge songs? 


The Saddest Day


And we won't be breathing in that same sun again. None of this will ever surface again. How we get older, how we forget about each other. And the angel falls to the sky. Raised and cold, she blessed this day, she did. And it rings our ears. She rarely flies anymore, burden broke her wings. And I know this ghost, I have seen it before. Young it is the dying to fast, too soon, I’ll be okay. The air thins in the quick and our lips move but we hear no sound. Every time you justify, another good in you dies. Faith and fear sears me, and love and you pull all the right strings. "How we get older, how we forget about each other" she said, entwined within the sadder of days.


My Unsaid Everything


I said that name and skipped a heartbeat.
I said it with a second chance and a forgetful smile.
I said it with a faint glimmer of suicide.
I taste my wreckage in our conversations deep under the faint hums 
Of far gone engines.
With all signal flares blazing we lay somewhere in-between
The mile of yellow lines
And a year of empty promises.
I long for the grant of wings.
I long for the dead of night when all of this passes.
You never meant those three words.
Now I can't remember how to set my heart alight.
You never meant a word.
Not a fucking word of it.
I am so sick of goodbyes.
So sick of committing suicide.
I am so sick of the in between, now and then.
So sick of swinging the hammer.
So sick of my suicide, of burying every hero that I had.
​
And my favorite song of all time that solidified their place in my heart...

Jane Doe


These floods of you are unforgiving
Pushing passed me spilling through the banks
And I fall
Faster than light and faster than time
That's how memory works
At least in the dark where I'm searching for meaning
When I'm just searching for something
I want out
Out of every awkward day
Out of every tongue tied loss
I want out
Out of the burdening night sweats
Out of the rising seas of blood
Lost in you like Saturday nights
Searching the streets with bedroom eyes
Just dying to be saved
Run on girl, run on​


----------



## Empty

And the saddest song I know...


----------



## Ignas39




----------

